# can't stop hooking my driver!



## ollie627 (Aug 24, 2012)

Having a problem controling my driver at the moment. I've posted two videos of my swing and appreciate anyones advice.

Thankssss

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xehxI2u6YxU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCKYewnKwN0


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 24, 2012)

You have the face very shut at the top and then drop the club behind you and swing in to out.  All the ingredients for a hook.

Try a more neutral grip and use a more level shoulder turn.


----------



## ollie627 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks Brian, could you explain to me what you mean by a more level shoulder turn?

It was my understanding that on the downswing you should start the swing with your hands and arms to promote lag?


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 25, 2012)

Seems to me that much of the problem would be solved by a more neutral grip.

That would tend to help to keep the right elbow straight for longer on the takeaway rather than bending - which encourages the closing of the face. Worth consciously working on keeping the V (or Y) for longer (and a flatter shoulder turn) 

You overswing slightly too - which pushes you into a reverse-pivot. Downswing then starts to be driven by the shoulders/upper body and there's a significant drop of the upper body, with the arms having to rush to catch up.

So my recommendation: Get the grip neutral; (more) one-piece-takeaway; don't swing quite so far back; let the arms drive the down-swing rather than the body - that should help you to keep your height.

Good Luck!

PS: Great looking hole btw!


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 25, 2012)

are you hitting down on the ball ollie? could be just the camera but it seems to come out really low! ive been practising doing this but only for drives into the wind.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 25, 2012)

Overswing maybe and too much left leg movement ( big gap showing )

Try keeping legs more stable , reduce back swing and swing at 80% more relaxed


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 25, 2012)

Wolfman said:



			Overswing maybe and *too much left leg movement *( big gap showing )

Try keeping legs more stable , reduce back swing and swing at 80% more relaxed
		
Click to expand...

I think he's trying to 'stay centred' so right leg braced will mean left leg (knee) has more movement than 'normal'. Feet do seem to be slightly further apart than normal though - I'd expect to see toes pointing 20* or so outwards too.

Here's the swing of another tall guy that you might be emulating.

http://www.golfingworld.tv/videos/1021153908001/1211812125001/martin-kaymer-swing-analysis

He is seriously athletic though and gets to practice quite a bit too! So his over-swing and upper body drive are under control.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 25, 2012)

Overswing, too much from the inside and perhaps too much hand action. I know that swing 'cos I do the same. You probably hit the odd screamer which goes a mile but feels like it was millimetres away from being a major snapper. 

I think the cure might include trying to keep the club more outside the hands and in front of you, and try to make a more compact back swing.


----------



## Junior (Aug 25, 2012)

Had the same problem a while back and a guy at our club told be to feel more stable in the right knee and right hip and to feel them resisting the upper body as opposed to the right knee straightening and the right hip moving too far behind.  Hope that makes sense, this video explains it well. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtlWnmybOfI


----------



## bobmac (Aug 25, 2012)

I take it the rest of your clubs are ok?


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 25, 2012)

ollie627 said:



			Thanks Brian, could you explain to me what you mean by a more level shoulder turn?

It was my understanding that on the downswing you should start the swing with your hands and arms to promote lag?
		
Click to expand...

A more level shoulder turn is where you stay a little more centered and rotate your shoulders around your spine tilt.    Currently you are tilting backwards in the downswing and letting your right shoulder work steeply downwards.  This drops the club down deep on the inside so that you must swing out to the right creating hook spin.

Dont try too hard to create lag in the downswing, keep your wrists loose and it will happen automatically in the transition.   Allow your arms and shoulders to rotate in sync with your core back and through the ball.


----------



## ollie627 (Aug 25, 2012)

Brilliant guy's thanks for all the responses! 

I have the semi finals of a for-sums match tomorrow so I'll mention you all in my speech when I take the trophy!


----------

